# [WAG] Gambia | road infrastructure



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

The Republic of The Gambia is the smallest mainland country in Africa, located in the Western part of the continent.










It has no motorways or freeways, and only a single dual carriageway, the Banjul - Serekunda Highway.

Wikipedia states that in 2004, there was a total of 3,742km of roads in The Gambia, of which 723km were paved and 3019km were unpaved.

The country has a population of around 1.7 million, the vast majority of which are located in the three largest urban conurbations in the country - Banjul (the capital), Serekunda, and Brikama.










Recently the South Bank road has undergone a major amount of rehabilitation, which has involved surfacing most of its length. Apart from this, there are very few road construction projects currently being undertaken in The Gambia.

Here are some photos taken by myself after a recent trip to the country:

The Banjul - Serekunda Highway:

Banjul - Serekunda Highway 01 by The Map Guy, on Flickr

Banjul - Serekunda Highway 02 by The Map Guy, on Flickr

Banjul - Serekunda Highway 03 by The Map Guy, on Flickr

And some other roads:

Quiet semi-urban Gambian road by The Map Guy, on Flickr

Rural surfaced S2 road by The Map Guy, on Flickr

Direction sign by The Map Guy, on Flickr

Street in Brikama by The Map Guy, on Flickr


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

Some useful links for those interested in Gambian roads:

newgambia.gm documents roads built since the 1994 coup, including lengths and prices (in Gambian Dalasis), as well as future planned projects.

The African Development Bank Group published a Project Performance Evaluation Report (PPER) in 1999 on road rehabilitation in the country.

AccessGambia is a website which has a lot of information specific important Gambian roads.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

It's a pretty cool looking country


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Trans-Gambia Highway*

http://allafrica.com/stories/201402210944.html

*Gambia: D1.2 Billion Madinaba-Soma Road Project Completed*

The Trans-Gambia Highway project, financed by the government of The Gambia at a tune of D1, 285, 684, 265 (one billion, two hundred and eighty five million, six hundred and eighty four thousand and two hundred and sixty five dalasi) has been officially completed, the Daily Observer has gathered.

The project that stretches from Mandinaba in the West Coast Region (WCR) to Jarra Soma in the Lower River Region (LRR), has been the longest, but one of the most important projects of the government of President Jammeh.

The over 140 kilometer road, which started eight years ago, according to official sources, was contracted to MA Kharafi, and a Sudanese New Tech Consulting group as the consultant firm.​


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Gambia is a _pene-enclave_ within Senegal. It seems that people had to enter it only to travel within Senegal. It must be a hassle to cross two borders in few kilometers, in what certainly it isn't like Schengen.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Gambia: Foundation Stone Laid for Trans-Gambia Bridge*

Vice President Isatou Njie-Saidy and Senegalese Prime Minister Momodou Dionne Friday laid the foundation stone for the commencement of the construction of the Trans-Gambia Bridge at the YelliTenda-BambaTenda crossing point in the Lower River Region.

The pre-stressed concrete bridge, which is 942 meters long, has half a kilometer of access road through the swamps on either of the river bank. A navigation channel of 70 meters wide and 16.5 meters high has been allowed for in the bridge design.​
Full report: http://allafrica.com/stories/201502232166.html

This will actually be the first bridge that connects both sides of the country. The Gambia is 330 kilometers long and 20 to 50 kilometers wide, with a river splitting the country in two parts that are only connected through ferries. It will also allow quicker access to southern Senegal (no need to use a ferry or detour all the way around the Gambia).

location:


----------



## -Valentino- (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks interesting


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

I suspect the vast majority of this was funded by the Senegal state - the bridge has very little benefit for The Gambia because there are few people living that far inland.

If they built a bridge from Banjul to Barra, that would be far more useful. But that would be a massive project, and the land is far too low on both sides I think to allow for a bridge high enough. The fact it's taken this long to get the first bridge built says it all really.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Trans-Gambia Bridge was inaugurated yesterday. It is the first bridge that connects the north and south banks of the country.

>> http://www.africanews.com/2019/01/22/bridge-to-connect-gambia-senegal-opens/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087683809489969154


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I have read about it.
At first, I thought it was an international bridge but I have seen it isn't, but Senegal needs that brigde for their operations.

I have read also that it will be tolled and nowadays opened but only for cars. Trucks must wait until July to cross it.

According to google maps, there aren't any other bridges in Gambia. First in that river is already in Senegal.


----------

